# Do you use Safari insecticide?



## pdqdl (May 14, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with Safari insecticide? It is labeled and marketed for systemic control of Borers, including EAB.

According to the literature, you can mix it in a pump-up hand sprayer, soak the trunk of afflicted trees, and get effective control of borers. AFTER they have penetrated the tree!

application info: 3 - 12 grams (1.25 - 5.0 level teaspoons) per inch of trunk diameter at breast height (DBH)
1.05 - 4.2 ounces per 10 inches of trunk diameter at breast height (DBH)

A quote from one of my suppliers: Safari 20 SG insecticide 4 x 3 # Case 3lb bag costs $124.08 PER POUND 3 # bag = $ 372.24

at 4.2 ounces per 10", ($3.26 per inch DBH) *a 24" tree would cost $78.17 for just the chemical expense to treat ONE TREE.
*
Expensive! OMG! :jawdrop:

Advertisement:
http://www.valent.com/professional/products/safari/index.cfm

Product label:
http://www.valent.com/Data/Labels/2007-SAF-0001 Safari 20 SG - form 1521-B.pdf

Naturally, I want to have some idea as to whether or not this is a waste of money before I recommend treatment to my customer, a government agency. I have about 15 ash trees to treat, all are afflicted by borers. Several have died.


----------



## appalachianarbo (May 14, 2010)

Yup. Use it for woolly adelgid. No EAB here yet, so I don't have experience with that. I'll have to try it on bronze birch borer.

I knew bark drench was pending, but I didn't know it was approved and labeled for it now.


----------



## ATH (May 14, 2010)

I offer 3 options for EAB: Imidacloprid (soil/basal drenches), Tree-AGE and Safari. Safari is the most expensive and (based on what I can find) the least researched. Tree-AGE is more expensive per application, but one application will last 2 (mayby 3) years as where the other 2 need to be applied every year. Imidacloprid soil drench is, by far, the cheapest option but it is also less promising on large trees under heavy infestation pressure...but look for new labels (in some states) allowing for a doubled rate on those large trees. I'm still not 100% convinced that imidacloprid alone will do it...but so far so good.

More direct to your question: based on limited research, it looks like Safari bark sprays will be a very effective option for EAB - but I can't find a lot on it. It is certainly my favorite of the 3 to apply!


----------



## pdqdl (May 15, 2010)

*An update !*

Valent sent me a supplemental label that does include specs on the bark application. So far, I have not found any research on the effectiveness of using this stuff.


----------



## ebrooks83 (May 15, 2010)

well im guessing pentra bark is needed?


----------



## pdqdl (May 15, 2010)

Thanks ATH!

Tree-Age give a reference article that summarizes EAB control methods. This study seems to lump Safari insecticide with imacloprid into the "might work if you are lucky" category. 

This article gives excellent information about different control methods of the EAB, including timing of the various treatments You can read all about it here: https://www.treestuff.com/store/images/pdf/eabstudy1.pdf

The Tree-Age product came in with really excellent control. Sadly, it is almost unbelievably expensive, and I doubt if I could ever find a customer willing to pay that much money for treatment. We'll see...


----------



## PaulPollard (May 15, 2010)

I never heard of the stuff but it looks fairly safe as far as Lethal Dose goes...more than 2 grams per Kg. Dinotefuran is the active ingredient I guess, trade names are just trade names.

http://www.mitsuichemicals.com/dinotefuran.htm


> Mode of Action
> 
> Dinotefuran acts through contact and ingestion and results in the cessation of feeding within several hours of contact and death shortly after. Dinotefuran does not inhibit cholinesterase or interfere with sodium channels. Therefore, its mode of action is different from those of organophosphate, carbamate, and pyrethroid compounds. It appears that Dinotefuran acts as an agonist of insect nicotinic acetylcholine receptors, but it is postulated that Dinotefuran affects the nicotinic acetylcholine binding in a mode that differs from other neonicotinoid insecticides. It is reported that Dinotefuran was highly active on a certain silverleaf whitefly strain which developed resistance against imidacloprid...
> 
> ...


----------



## ATH (May 15, 2010)

ebrooks83 said:


> well im guessing pentra bark is needed?


Nope. (Not according to Valent folks I have talked with.)


----------



## ATH (May 15, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> Thanks ATH!
> 
> Tree-Age give a reference article that summarizes EAB control methods. This study seems to lump Safari insecticide with imacloprid into the "might work if you are lucky" category.
> 
> ...


There is a lot out there and we are in the middle of it so I try hard to keep up - but everybody seems to want you to believe something different. For example, of course TREE-Age wants to highlight anyhting that says you are wasting money on anything else. It certainly has shown more consistant success, but in the right situation, the others are a good option.

The article you linked is probably the most commonly cited publication regarding treatment options that I have seen. Everything else I can find was published 2007 or sooner. That is an eternity when this thing is movign so fast and we have only know the bug existed for 8 years.

There was a big splash probably 3 years ago when ONE study found Safari provided 100% control of EAB. Haven't seen anything quite so exciting since.

Regarding price: like I said earlier, TREE-Age is cheaper when you divide that cost in half. Some of the researchers are saying you can get 3 years control, but I am not committing to that yet. Don't forget and additional $0.50 per plug to the application price.

I am amazed about how many customers want to make the investment even when I basically say "I am going to try to talk you out of treatment...but it is your decision and I will do the best we know how to win this fight. Here are the treatment options...". 75% of my EAB clients have chosen TREE-Age over Imidacloprid. (I think I may start a new thread in the health section about applying TREE-Age...I have had some challenges and a few successes.)


----------



## treevet (May 16, 2010)

ATH said:


> Nope. (Not according to Valent folks I have talked with.)



You are right ATH and my researcher contact at OSU substantiates that in research.

I used it one season 3 years ago when it was all the rage. No comment on efficacy as we still have no confirmed sightings except about 5 miles away but I can tell you that it leaves a permanent stain on the trunk (unsightly) and it killed the grass underneath the tree with a little runoff and/or drift.

Would love to be a fly on the wall to find out how these big marketing blitzes transpire (fumes would prob kill me if I was lol). The Safari was all over the media back then and now the Treeage is the savior at hand. 

The drill hole on the Treeage application is rather astounding witnessed in person.

PS...I am suspicious that the pesticide may clog lenticils because of the obvious stain residual on the bark. This is how the pesticide is meant to reach the vascular system and furthermore there is obviously considerable waste of a very expensive produce because of the necessity to hit this elusive target.


----------

